

Experts-Exchange vs. StackOverflow: Why I will continue using EE - cnanon
http://uuuming.blogspot.com/2009/10/experts-exchange-vs-stackoverflow-why-i.html
EE doesn't have any attitude about not doing your homework for you or not doing the programming for you. That's why I pay for sites like this and you'll probably never get this type of service at StackOverflow because the Answerers despise working for the Questioners . The Answerers want to know that you did your homework first before giving you an answer. If you appear to be a slacker who needs someone to bang out the code for you, sorry, you won't get an answer.
======
entelarust
wow. "At EE, usually I lay out the logic, specs, and dummy data and someone
does the programming for me then I just copy and paste and test out their
code. Once it works, I mark their response as the answer in EE, massage the
functioning code into my source and continue with my project."

------
michael_dorfman
Wow, that's not "EE vs SO", that's "how I attempt to run an mISV by running
code I get from Q&A sites."

------
simplemartin
I was using EE for a year a while ago and I even got to Master Level in
ASP.NET category. EE was good for me when I lacked programming skills to
perform certain algorithms. But that's it. No way am I going to let some other
people on EE take care of my business logic. Now I have cancelled my EE
subscription a long time ago. SO is free, and it satisfies my needs.

I completely disagree the authors criticism against the "I won't do your
homework..." attitude on SO. If you need someone else to do your homework,
then perhaps you don't belong as a programmer

------
allenbrunson
i was hoping that this was submitted so we could all gawp incredulously. but
checking this person's previous submissions, i see that the submitter is the
same person who wrote the article. scary.

